# Doctor Strange 2: Erster Trailer zum neuen Marvel-Superheldenfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Doctor Strange 2: Erster Trailer zum neuen Marvel-Superheldenfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Doctor Strange 2: Erster Trailer zum neuen Marvel-Superheldenfilm*


----------



## PeaceTank (28. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt wird es komisch. Hau mir ab mit Multiversum oder Zeitreisen.  Fällt denen garnichts mehr ein ? Punkt, ich bin raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2021)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es komisch. Hau mir ab mit Multiversum oder Zeitreisen.  Fällt denen garnichts mehr ein ? Punkt, ich bin raus.


Wen man in gefühlt jedem Streifen einmal das ganze Universum vernichtet und wieder rettet und dabei drölfzigtausend verschiedene Helden und Storylines irgendwie aufrechterhalten will bleibt einem einfach nichts mehr übrig als wild in Multiversen und Zeiten rumzuspringen um grundlegende Logik aufrechtzuerhalten^^

Aber ja, ich find das zugegeben auch blöd.


----------



## PeaceTank (28. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wen man in gefühlt jedem Streifen einmal das ganze Universum vernichtet und wieder rettet und dabei drölfzigtausend verschiedene Helden und Storylines irgendwie aufrechterhalten will bleibt einem einfach nichts mehr übrig als wild in Multiversen und Zeiten rumzuspringen um grundlegende Logik aufrechtzuerhalten^^
> 
> Aber ja, ich find das zugegeben auch blöd.


Danke , dann sind wir schon zu zweit !


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde das mit dem Multiversum und anderen Realitäten interessant.
Aber bevor ich Dr. Strange 2 angucke werde ich mir noch den neuen Spiderman angucken.
Der spielt ja chronologisch davor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde das Multiversum auch super. Das bietet viel Raum für tolle Storys.


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Dezember 2021)

Scheint die Lager echt zu spalten und ist auch bei mir nichts anders: Für mich ist mit Endgame der Ofen aus.

Wir haben jetzt einen Punkt erreicht, an dem die Figuren anfangen völlig aus ihrer Rolle zu fallen. Man nehme einfach mal den Trailer zum aktuellen Spiderman:
Parker: "Dr. Strange, hast du nicht mal Lust einen unfassbar riskanten Zauberspruch zu sprechen, während ich reinpfusche?"
Strange: "Klar, aber heute ist Takko-Dienstag, bis 12 müssen wir fertig sein"

Echt jetzt? Ist das der gleiche Dr. Strange, der in Infinite War den Zeitstein unter allen Umständen nicht einsetzen wollte? Der sich unzählige Varianten der Zukunft angesehen hab um die einzige zu finden, die noch funktioniert? Die einzige noch lebendige Person im MCU, welche das Ausmaß dieses Handelns exakt hätte vorhersagen können? Und nebenbei auch die gleiche Person, welche keine 5 Sekunden vorher von einem anderen Zauberer gewarnt wurde? Nach allem, was bis dahin passiert ist, kann dieser Typ doch nicht so unfassbar dumm sein. Selbst wenn es um einen guten Freund geht. Und das Ende des Films ist dann ebenso absurd: Es wurde so gestaltet, dass man alle Möglichkeiten offen hat: Ein paar Einzelfilme abseits des MCU sind genauso möglich wie eine Rückkehr in das MCU. Der ganze Film wirkt dadurch für mich sinnlos. Der ganze "Fan-Service", von dem man immer wieder gelesen hat, geht gar nicht an mich heran. Die Gesamtgeschichte fängt an Logiklöcher aufzutun (bzw. völlig sinnbefreites Verhalten der Protagonisten), welche sich bei einem nicht komplett "durchgenerdeten" Fan anfühlen, als würde einem beim Genuss des Filmes mit einer Holzlatte gegen die Stirn geschlagen werden. Noch dazu hat man einen Punkt erreicht, an dem man auch die Serien von Disney+ kennen sollte, wenn man wirklich alles verstehen will.
Ich habe bis einschließlich dem 2. Spiderman (dem nach Endgame) noch alle Filme des MCU (mit Ausnahme des gruseligen Hulks) auf BluRay im Schrank. Aber damit ist jetzt wohl Schluss. Wahrscheinlich abonniere ich in ein paar Jahren für kurze Zeit Disney+ um die neuen Streifen trotzdem einmal gesehen zu haben. Aber die aktuelle Richtung missfällt mir so sehr, dass ich nicht mehr bereit bin dafür ein teures Kinoticket oder später die BluRay zu kaufen. Für mich muss keine Comic-Welt erschaffen werden, in der jeder Held den sich Marvel jemals ausgedacht hat gleichzeitig vorkommt. Bis zuletzt war ich mental noch so fit um die Welten von Iron Man/Cap. America/etc. und den X-Men auseinander zu halten.

Aber wie man auch hier an den Kommentaren sieht: Die Meinungen gehen auseinander und Disney macht im Zweifelsfall immer nur das Produkt, mit dem sie eben Kasse machen können.


----------



## Frittenkalle (28. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber ja, ich find das zugegeben auch blöd.


Dann schau kein TV / Stream mehr sondern real tv ala ard zdf traumschiff.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Ich habe bis einschließlich dem 2. Spiderman (dem nach Endgame) noch alle Filme des MCU (mit Ausnahme des gruseligen Hulks) auf BluRay im Schrank. Aber damit ist jetzt wohl Schluss. Wahrscheinlich abonniere ich in ein paar Jahren für kurze Zeit Disney+ um die neuen Streifen trotzdem einmal gesehen zu haben. Aber die aktuelle Richtung missfällt mir so sehr, dass ich nicht mehr bereit bin dafür ein teures Kinoticket oder später die BluRay zu kaufen. Für mich muss keine Comic-Welt erschaffen werden, in der jeder Held den sich Marvel jemals ausgedacht hat gleichzeitig vorkommt. Bis zuletzt war ich mental noch so fit um die Welten von Iron Man/Cap. America/etc. und den X-Men auseinander zu halten.


Ich habe bis jetzt fast alle Marvel MCU Filme auf Bluray. Disney + wollen wir uns noch buchen. Auch wegen dem Zusatzmaterial. Kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen.


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt fast alle Marvel MCU Filme auf Bluray. Disney + wollen wir uns noch buchen. Auch wegen dem Zusatzmaterial. Kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen.



Das ist ja auch völlig okay. Wem der aktuelle Kurs gefällt (was ja scheinbar eine zahlende Mehrheit ist), für den ist das MCU auch nach dem Aussterben der zwei Zugfiguren Iron Man und Captain America eine ewig währende Freude.

Die von mir genannten Punkte in Verbindung mit einigen neuen Helden, mit denen ich so rein gar nichts anfangen kann (allen voran Captain Marvel) sind eben Gründe, weshalb es mich nicht mehr anspricht. Bedauerlicherweise ist ja der Schauspieler von Black Panther viel zu jung verstorben. Die Filme hätte ich mir angesehen, selbst wenn mich der Rest nicht interessierte. Da war es aber eben der Hauptdarsteller, welcher den Film so herausragend getragen hat. Ich fürchte, dass man, egal was man macht, bei Black Panther den falschen Weg gehen wird. Ein "besser" als Chadwick Boseman kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht werde ich ja aber eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise ist ja der Schauspieler von Black Panther viel zu jung verstorben. Die Filme hätte ich mir angesehen, selbst wenn mich der Rest nicht interessierte. Da war es aber eben der Hauptdarsteller, welcher den Film so herausragend getragen hat. Ich fürchte, dass man, egal was man macht, bei Black Panther den falschen Weg gehen wird. Ein "besser" als Chadwick Boseman kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht werde ich ja aber eines besseren belehrt.


Ja das ist sehr schade das er so jung gestorben ist. Ich habe ihn auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch völlig okay. Wem der aktuelle Kurs gefällt (was ja scheinbar eine zahlende Mehrheit ist), für den ist das MCU auch nach dem Aussterben der zwei Zugfiguren Iron Man und Captain America eine ewig währende Freude.
> 
> Die von mir genannten Punkte in Verbindung mit einigen neuen Helden, mit denen ich so rein gar nichts anfangen kann (allen voran Captain Marvel) sind eben Gründe, weshalb es mich nicht mehr anspricht. Bedauerlicherweise ist ja der Schauspieler von Black Panther viel zu jung verstorben. Die Filme hätte ich mir angesehen, selbst wenn mich der Rest nicht interessierte. Da war es aber eben der Hauptdarsteller, welcher den Film so herausragend getragen hat. Ich fürchte, dass man, egal was man macht, bei Black Panther den falschen Weg gehen wird. Ein "besser" als Chadwick Boseman kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht werde ich ja aber eines besseren belehrt.


Und was ist mit Guardians of the Galaxy? Kenne wirklich keinen, der die nicht feiert.
Davon abgesehen bietet Marvel noch sehr viel mehr als Cap und Iron Man. Da sich das MCU mehr oder weniger am Marvel Comic Universum bedient, gibt es da noch ne Menge epische Storys die erzählt werden wollen, bin daher froh, dass es nach Phase 3 jetzt nicht endet, sondern stetig weiter ausgebaut wird. Ich denke, dass da noch richtig gute Sachen kommen werden. Darüber hinaus stehen für mich persönlich MCU Filme für Premium Qualität im Popcorn-Blockbuster-Genre; Alle Filme waren optisch opulent und boten immer eine gute Mischung aus Humor, Action und Emotionen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Guardians of the Galaxy? Kenne wirklich keinen, der die nicht feiert.


Die finde ich mega. Wenn die Guardians auf X-Men treffen würden... das wäre auch krass.

Oder die X-Men, Avengers und Guardians verbündet gegen einen sehr mächtigen Gegner oder eine Armee.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die finde ich mega. Wenn die Guardians auf X-Men treffen würden... das wäre auch krass.
> 
> Oder die X-Men, Avengers und Guardians verbündet gegen einen sehr mächtigen Gegner oder eine Armee.


Eben, du siehst. Es gibt da noch so viel Potential für tolle Geschichten 

In den Comics gab es vor paar Jahren einen Avengers Reboot mit Spiderman und Deadpool  stell dir vor wie lustig das in nem Film wäre.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In den Comics gab es vor paar Jahren einen Avengers Reboot mit Spiderman und Deadpool  stell dir vor wie lustig das in nem Film wäre.


Jau oder ein Crossover mit Lobo und Deadpool.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jau oder ein Crossover mit Lobo und Deadpool.


Aber nur mit R-Rating


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber nur mit R-Rating


Ja sicher! 

Und von Spawn bitte auch noch ein Reboot mit R-Rating.

*Edit:* Und von Ghostrider. Die bisherigen Filme mit Nicolas Cage finde ich eher mittelmäßig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und von Spawn bitte auch noch ein Reboot mit R-Rating.


McFarlane versucht seit langem Spawn zu rebooten. Der hält dabei wohl extrem an seinem Drehbuch fest, was wohl der Umsetzung hinderlich erscheint. Ich würde eh eher für eine Serie plädieren. Spawns Story passt einfach in keinen Film ohne dabei extrem abgehackt zu wirken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* Und von Ghostrider. Die bisherigen Filme mit Nicolas Cage finde ich eher mittelmäßig.











						Ghost Rider - Wird The Walking Dead-Star Norman Reedus der neue Marvel-Antiheld? - BlairWitch.de
					

Das Internet steht in Flammen, genauso wie der Ghost Rider! Es ist längst kein Geheimnis mehr, dass Schauspieler Norman Reedus die Vorstellung gefällt, in der




					www.blairwitch.de


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Dezember 2021)

weiß nicht, die lager spalten sich?
wer die comics gelesen hat, da geht so einiges vor sich 
war von No Way Home erst auch nicht angetan, die trailer haben mich nicht abgeholt.
als ich den film dann gesehen hatte, da war ich ganz anderer meinung. ich bewege mich schon eher in die richtung, dass der dritte spiderman tatsächlich sehr unterhaltsam war. klar war einiges "komisch" vor allem dr. strange als der "experimentierfreudige". hat nicht so ganz gepasst.
aber schon spassig die "anderen" spiderman nochmal zu sehen.

der schlechteste film ist für mich eternals. da war ich schon fast soweit mir beim rausgehen nach dem film die popcorntüte über den kopf zu ziehen, damit mich keiner erkennt 

vom zweiten strage gebe ich mir keinen trailer, will mich überaschen lassen. allerdings habe ich die befürchtung, dass es in richtung "what if" gehen wird.


----------

